# ***OFFICIAL*** Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
























​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This is probably the most interesting fight on the card in my opinion. It's no secret how good Rory is, but Robbie has looked SCARY good as of late. This could be the best late career resurgance ever seen right next to Vitor.

I'm going to take the wild card and go with Lawler, third round TKO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not ready for the derailment of Rory yet. He should win this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm curious to see if Robbie actually has improved or if it's a false jump. A few years ago I'd say this wouldn't be close but robbie has been tearing it up so I'm interested.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted Robbie, but either one winning wouldn't surprise me. Robbie seems to finally get it, that he has to let go and risk the loss to get the win. He always seemed so hesitant after his fight with Nick. I think Robbie will state his case for a title shot on Rory's chin.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Robbie has such insane power you can never really count him out but I think he gets outclassed here. 2nd round tko for Rory.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going with the underdog, Lawler has power and has looked awesome as of late


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hoping Lawler pulls it off. He can't be hesitant at all.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm actually a big fan of both of these guys( I really do support Rory). But, I'm pulling for Lawler since I've been a fan of his forever now. Plus he has looked like a beast since switching over to ATT and dropping back down to 170lbs:thumbsup:

With all that said... My head still tells me Rory outclasses him. But, we will see.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it'll be a UD for Rory. I don't think he's going to go too crazy. I need to see a Condit rematch though.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Much like the GSP fight I think MacDonald should be able to get the fight to the ground and win it. I don`t see Lawler possibly winning a decision but I do think Lawler has a fair shot of knocking MacDonald out. I think MacDonald may also be able to finish Lawler but it`ll be with ground and pound either pounding him till hes defenseless or to where he can lock up an easy submission.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rory should win but he got dropped by Guyman so his chin is pretty suspect so if Lawler lands one clean one, he'll go down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rory is the better fighter but Lawler showed vs Kos that no matter how badly his opponent wants to just hold him down he just needs to defend one TD and he can turn the lights out.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll be pulling for Rory here cos I want him to get the Condit Rematch. That being said, I think Lawlor certainly has the ability to get the upset.

Im going Rory UD


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont recall... has Rory ever eaten a solid punch to the head?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I dont recall... has Rory ever eaten a solid punch to the head?


I dont think he's tasted the kind of leather Lawler can throw but I think he's got a shot at winning, most likely by decision. 

Someone could go sideways real quick in this one so IDK..

If Lawler is in shape, I can see him landing at least a few solid shots, you never know with Lawler sometimes he'll rush in like Silva and other times he uses his boxing and looks sharp. 

Robbie's TDD has improved but its not like MacDonald has poor stand up, I can see this fight going to either guy but Ill take Lawler.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I dont recall... has Rory ever eaten a solid punch to the head?


He is about to.

big underdog. check
MFS fighter. check.
cool as hell when I met him. check.

guess who I'm cheering for :wink03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Lawler is a shitty version of Ellenberger. Not to mention he folds when a guy puts him on his back and does damage. As I said I can see Robbie winning but I don't get how so many people are picking him other than just blind dislike of Rory.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Lawler is a shitty version of Ellenberger. Not to mention he folds when a guy puts him on his back and does damage. As I said I can see Robbie winning but I don't get how so many people are picking him other than just blind dislike of Rory.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hmmm, I wonder why you feel this way? You aren't a Rory fan are you? :thumb02:

Rory is the better fighter. But Lawler can put anyone out. I could see Rory getting "cocky" and trying to display his kicks and striking....and getting rocked. Even in wrestling I think ROry is overrated. He has good wrestling, not great. He is a strong strong dude, but his technique is meh. 

I expect Rory to win, as he has better cardio and a better all around game for sure. But I wouldn't like much of anyone's chances in a stand up battle with Robbie. Rory is the rightful big favorite. But Lawler is a live dog for sure. 

If he were to KO Rory, what does everyone think about where he is? Is it straight title shot? Or a fight against Brown/Condit winner for it?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why you feel this way? You aren't a Rory fan are you? :thumb02:
> 
> Rory is the better fighter. But Lawler can put anyone out. I could see Rory getting "cocky" and trying to display his kicks and striking....and getting rocked. Even in wrestling I think ROry is overrated. He has good wrestling, not great. He is a strong strong dude, but his technique is meh.
> 
> ...


The UFC likely wont give Rory the title shot if he wins so I'd be very surprised if they gave Lawlor it. who ever wins most probably gets the winner of Condit/Brown maybe?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why you feel this way? You aren't a Rory fan are you? :thumb02:
> 
> Rory is the better fighter. But Lawler can put anyone out. I could see Rory getting "cocky" and trying to display his kicks and striking....and getting rocked. Even in wrestling I think ROry is overrated. He has good wrestling, not great. He is a strong strong dude, but his technique is meh.
> 
> ...


I've never hid I'm a Rory fan obviously....also I said pretty much exactly what you said about Lawler earlier. I'm not blindly supporting anyone. I just said I don't understand why so many are PICKING Lawler not just giving him a chance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Lawler is a shitty version of Ellenberger. Not to mention he folds when a guy puts him on his back and does damage. As I said I can see Robbie winning but I don't get how so many people are picking him other than just blind dislike of Rory.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can't remember those fights when he folded on his back. How many were there? against who? I don't see the resemblance to Ellenberger either. as for blind dislike...










I like Rory. He's good. That's why Robbie is the underdog.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

God I hope Lawler wins this... I don't like Rory, at all.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

hellholming said:


> God I hope Lawler wins this... I don't like Rory, at all.


Why do people dislike him? I don't really follow fighters outside the UFC, but from what i see from his interviews his not trash talking his opponents. It surely can't be his fighting, cause the guy is spectacular in the octagon almost every time he steps in.

Anyway as for the fight itself, i have it 55-45 in Rory's favor. And thats only cause Robbie looked like shit in the past and im still not sure what to make of his late resurgence. He might pool a Belfort though, and in that case.. this fight is going to be a bloody mess:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I've never hid I'm a Rory fan obviously....also I said pretty much exactly what you said about Lawler earlier. I'm not blindly supporting anyone. I just said I don't understand why so many are PICKING Lawler not just giving him a chance.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because mma fans typically have short attention spans and Lawler looked phenomenal against Koschek he may have never looked better and also looked good in his last fight.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I should be backing my fellow countryman and on paper, Rory is the much more rounded fighter.

However, I can't ignore the fact that Lawler has ridiculously scary power and has been making a resurgence (a la Belfort).

I say Mac slowly picks Robbie apart early but late 1st or early second round a blitz comes from Lawler to end in brutal fashion. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

MK. said:


> Why do people dislike him?


he looks like a dweeb and he bugs me.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just love the way Robbie fights and where he comes from. He learned striking from Jens Pulver, wrestling from Matt Hughes and submissions from Pat Militich. His first fight in the UFC against Riley was considered by some to be the most exciting well rounded back and forth ufc fight before Bonnar/Griffin came along. 

I remember one of his very first interviews in the Octagon he said something like “ You wrestlers think you can take me down? Fine let's see you keep me down because when I get up..."

Anyway...I love the guy. Rory is a stud and deserves to be the favorite but don't think for a second Robbie cares about that. He said this yesterday: 


> “I come to fight. I come to beat people up and have a good time out there and compete. I don’t really like to talk too much about anything, and I don’t really like to trash about my opponents because they’re all really tough guys. They train hard, and they’re top-level guys. I respect them all.
> “I was just excited to be back fighting and whoever they put in front o f me, I’m going to be ready. I don’t worry about who I’m fighting and what they’re ranked – I know everyone in the UFC is really tough, so I just have to be ready.”


 I think he was an underdog against Melvin too. People agreed that he was too slow and tailor made for Melvin to KO.












USA!
USA!
USA!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd like to see Lawler take this but Rory will likely pick him apart and play it safe. I also get the feeling this is going to be the stinker fight of the night when it has the makings for much more.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I picked Rory because he is a much more well-rounded fighter. Robbie is vulnerable to submissions and MacDonald has a way better groundgame than Robbie. Rory will fight smart NOT going toe to toe and trade shots with Lawler. I think Rory will mix it up much better and his cardio will outlast Lawler's. I'm thinking along the same lines as GSP/Hendricks-- MacDonald has better chance at submitting Lawler than Robbie has knocking Rory out...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like there's been a change. Robbie will now be traveling back in time to face young Nicholas Cage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well Robbie has always had two things that are a dangerous combo and thats speed and power. 

You can call him whatever but he's always going to be a threat to strikers, even guys that are more skilled than him because of it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sold on Rory being a good wrestler. Sure he has wrestling, he seems well-rounded. But I have seen nothing that makes me think he is a real good wrestler. I mean does suplexing little Nate Diaz mean a ton in wrestling? He has fought 1 wrestler, Ellenberger, in a snoozefest where he jabbed from distance. MacDonald is a very big/strong WW. He trains with GSP. He probably has good wrestling. But he hasn't proven he can win with it vs. top guys. Not that Robbie is some TDD king, but it isn't automatic that Rory can just wrestle him if he has too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm not sold on Rory being a good wrestler. Sure he has wrestling, he seems well-rounded. But I have seen nothing that makes me think he is a real good wrestler. I mean does suplexing little Nate Diaz mean a ton in wrestling? He has fought 1 wrestler, Ellenberger, in a snoozefest where he jabbed from distance. MacDonald is a very big/strong WW. He trains with GSP. He probably has good wrestling. But he hasn't proven he can win with it vs. top guys. Not that Robbie is some TDD king, but it isn't automatic that Rory can just wrestle him if he has too.


Why worry about wrestling when MacDonald is going to beat Lawler up with his striking?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Why worry about wrestling when MacDonald is going to beat Lawler up with his striking?


Because he if could wrestle him and wear him out he wouldn't lose. If he can't then Robbie gains a lot of chance to KO the little boy. 

I'm not that impressed by ROry's opponents. FetherWeight over the hill Penn? Che Mills? Ellenberger who didn't even come to fight, who isn't that good anyway? Mike Pyle was a solid win. Nate Diaz a 155eR?

Rory is a very good fighter no doubt. But I think he is overrated as of right now.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Because he if could wrestle him and wear him out he wouldn't lose. If he can't then Robbie gains a lot of chance to KO the little boy.
> 
> I'm not that impressed by ROry's opponents. FetherWeight over the hill Penn? Che Mills? Ellenberger who didn't even come to fight, who isn't that good anyway? Mike Pyle was a solid win. Nate Diaz a 155eR?
> 
> Rory is a very good fighter no doubt. But I think he is overrated as of right now.


Ellenberger is a fringe top 5 WW fighter... MacDonald picked him apart and kept him from being dangerous similar to how GSP has picked other good fighters apart. Maybe not the most entertaining but Ellenberger who is a good fighter could get nothing going. 

Mills, Penn, Diaz and Penn aren't that big of wins. I agree but it isn't just winning but how he has won.

Not to mention an inexperienced MacDonald nearly beat Condit. Judging by their first fight if they fought again now MacDonald would likely win. 

That right there means MacDonald is pretty much top 3 in the division only behind GSP and Hendricks...

Lawler doesn't deserve to be in the cage with MacDonald. The guy is only a half decent fighter. You question MacDonald's opponents and skills but aren't able to see through the UFC's smokescreens surrounding Lawler? The guy has lost to practically every half decent fighter he has faced, his only win really worth mentioning was over Koscheck and that to me isn't that impressive. 

Lawler has a brawlers chance in this fight but he isn't fighting some overrated over the hill wrestler like Koscheck. He is fighting a young, hungry and skilled fighter in MacDonald who is perhaps the best fighter Lawler has ever fought(maybe Souza). 

I guess my main point is you may think MacDonald is overrated just because he is still yet to beat some more big names but Lawler is definitely overrated and imo doesn't deserve to be in the ring with a top fighter like MacDonald.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Elllenberger is a solid fighter. BUt overrated himself. WHo has he beat? Marquardt, he sucks these days. He lost a round to Jay Hieron. In a 5 rounder he may have lost to lightweight Diego Sanchez. SHields was a solid win, but lets not forget his dad died that same week. Ellenberger's skills were really inflated. I wouldn't say fringe top 5 at all. 

Robbie deserves it, because who is ROry going to fight? He won't fight GSP. So this is what he gets. He isn't going to stall the division getting the 2nd ranked guy. Lawler presses action, after Rory's last fight, ROry needs a guy like that. Lawler has been awesome at 170 and has been around long enough to get a top 5 ranked guy. 

WHo did you want ROry to fight? Condit rematch?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killz said:


> The UFC likely wont give Rory the title shot if he wins so I'd be very surprised if they gave Lawlor it. who ever wins most probably gets the winner of Condit/Brown maybe?


I think there is a styles make fight scenario where if Hendricks somehow wins the UFC could market a fight between "the two hardest hitters in the we division" Gsp wins I think Condit/brown gets the shot


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Elllenberger is a solid fighter. BUt overrated himself. WHo has he beat? Marquardt, he sucks these days. He lost a round to Jay Hieron. In a 5 rounder he may have lost to lightweight Diego Sanchez. SHields was a solid win, but lets not forget his dad died that same week. Ellenberger's skills were really inflated. I wouldn't say fringe top 5 at all.
> 
> Robbie deserves it, because who is ROry going to fight? He won't fight GSP. So this is what he gets. He isn't going to stall the division getting the 2nd ranked guy. Lawler presses action, after Rory's last fight, ROry needs a guy like that. Lawler has been awesome at 170 and has been around long enough to get a top 5 ranked guy.
> 
> WHo did you want ROry to fight? Condit rematch?


Ellenberger has beaten Marquardt, Hieron, Sanchez, Shields, Pyle and nearly beat Condit and was beating Kampmann until he got caught. He is definitely a top WW fighter, he just has some holes in his game, MacDonald has been the only fighter to ever pick him apart and make him look bad.

GSP, Hendricks, Condit, MacDonald, Ellenberger, Shields are pretty much the top 6 fighters at WW these days. Not sure who you think is better then them. I guess maybe you are thinking this is still the Fitch and Koscheck age. 

I am fine with Rory fighting Lawler, I just don't think Lawler has a chance. Rory is in a tough spot right now, he has already put himself near the top of a division he doesn't want to fight for the title(while GSP has it). Dana just said that Rory would fight GSP but I don't know if that is the truth or not. 

I would like to see Rory face Condit again to see how much he has grown as a fighter. I think we will get to see that match again soon, maybe after their next fights if GSP wins. Otherwise if Hendricks wins I won't be surprised if MacDonald gets the next shot pending the results of his fight with Lawler.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Ellenberger has beaten Marquardt, Hieron, Sanchez, Shields, Pyle and nearly beat Condit and was beating Kampmann until he got caught. He is definitely a top WW fighter, he just has some holes in his game, MacDonald has been the only fighter to ever pick him apart and make him look bad.
> 
> GSP, Hendricks, Condit, MacDonald, Ellenberger, Shields are pretty much the top 6 fighters at WW these days. Not sure who you think is better then them. I guess maybe you are thinking this is still the Fitch and Koscheck age.
> 
> ...


Sanchez isn't even a top 20 LW. Marquardt is ass. Hieron is ass. Shields lost his father that same week. Almost wins don't count much. Not disputing that he is good, but not close to top 5. Maybe fringe top 10. He struggled a little with Sanchez and Hieron. 

I think it is crazy to say Robbie has no chance. He is the type of guy that ALWAYS has a chance. Sure Rory is defiantly the better MMA fighter, but I would favor Robbie in a straight striking match. Robbie isn't going to freeze and stand there like Jake did and let Rory jab him all night. Robbie isn't a wrestle-boxer, he is a pretty good striker, and has perhaps the most power in the whole division. He fought way out of his weight class for years.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Ellenberger has beaten Marquardt, Hieron, Sanchez, Shields, Pyle and nearly beat Condit and was beating Kampmann until he got caught. He is definitely a top WW fighter, he just has some holes in his game, MacDonald has been the only fighter to ever pick him apart and make him look bad.
> That doesn't mean he can do it to lawler. You rattle that list off like MacDonald beat those guys. Honestly, If he wants to beat Robbie he needs to imitate the gist of Condits gameplan against Diaz or someone is probably going to get slept and if this turns into a slugfest that makes Lawlers odds go up significantly. If Rory comes after him I think thats a mistake.
> GSP, Hendricks, Condit, MacDonald, Ellenberger, Shields are pretty much the top 6 fighters at WW these days. Not sure who you think is better then them. I guess maybe you are thinking this is still the Fitch and Koscheck age.
> You know it's more accurate to say we have GSP and then we have a bunch of guys that are really closely matched and could probably beat each other on any given day.
> ...


Im not going to argue Lawler should be favored but this isnt a shoe in fight for Rory.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sanchez isn't even a top 20 LW. Marquardt is ass. Hieron is ass. Shields lost his father that same week. Almost wins don't count much. Not disputing that he is good, but not close to top 5. Maybe fringe top 10. He struggled a little with Sanchez and Hieron.
> 
> I think it is crazy to say Robbie has no chance. He is the type of guy that ALWAYS has a chance. Sure Rory is defiantly the better MMA fighter, but I would favor Robbie in a straight striking match. Robbie isn't going to freeze and stand there like Jake did and let Rory jab him all night. Robbie isn't a wrestle-boxer, he is a pretty good striker, and has perhaps the most power in the whole division. He fought way out of his weight class for years.


I would like to see your top 10 WW rankings if you think Ellenberger is fringe top 10...

MacDonald has better jabs and I believe we will see him out strike Lawler as well as take him down. I am predicting this fight will look like your average GSP fight with Lawler being systematically picked apart every where the fight takes place.

To me Lawler has a 10% chance of winning. Yes he has sloppy powerful striking and if he lands could finish the fight but I just don't see it happening barring a slip or major mistake by MacDonald. Will have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. 

You claim Rory is overrated, I claim he just hasn't been fed better fighters yet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

1. GSP
2. Hendricks
3. Rory
4. Condit
5. Shields
6. Maia
7. Brown (you know the guy that won 6 in a row finishing 5)
8. Stun Gun
9. Ellenberger probably goes here
10. Robbie, Saff, Askren

Ellenberger is 2-2 in his last 4. Jay Hieron isn't even good enough to be in the UFC. Nate Marquardt is terrible and should be released soon. Wow, great wins. Go back 5 fights and he beat Diego Sanchez, a LW, who isn't even top 20.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

You do realize Ellenberger stuffed Shields multiple times and then put him to sleep right? 

Brown may have 6 wins in a row but they are against low end fighters(best win against a career gatekeeper in Pyle). Imo he isn't close to a top 10 fighter and Condit is going to prove it.

I think Ellenberger would beat Stun Gun but it could be close. I think he might be able to out strike Maia too. 

I think overall it is easy to see that Ellenberger is definitely top 10 and boderline top 5.

The thing with Ellenberger is that he has a poor gas tank and t-rex arms. Guys that can survive his early barrages or pick him apart are capable of making him look like a subpar fighter but those that can't often get knocked out or lose the decision after being rag dolled early on. 

Also, lol @ Sanchez not being top 20 at LW... He just gave one of the best LW fighters one hell of a fight. Sanchez is a tough fight for most guys, LW or WW division.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool story. You asked me to name my top 10 and I did. I put a guy (Brown) on a 6 fight streak over no one ahead of a guy who is 2-2 in his last 4 beating no one. :dunno:

I don't think Berger would beat Maia or Condit. Who cares. We could do this all day.

All I have said is Jay Hieron is not in the UFC. Marquardt is 0-3 in his last 3. Diego Sanchez is not a top 20 LW. 2 if the 3 cannot be disputed. And anyone claiming Diego is some good win at WW these days is kidding themselves. If you thought he gave him a hell of a fight you need your eyes checked. Look at his face. Melendez didn't even look like he was in a fight because all of Diego's punches missed besides one. Melendez gave him the brawl he wanted. Melendez could have cruised to an easy 30-27 win if he was like GSP. Instead he sat there and became a brawler and gave Diego a chance. Diego looked like dog shit. He lands like 1 out ever 20 punches he throws. Even when he wins, he doesn't win. More people than not had him losing to Gomi (who isn't a top 20 LW). Lets get real.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

When he gets past Condit, Matt Brown will beat Rory, you read it here first


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Current odds for this fight:

Robbie Lawlor +335
Rory MacDonald -375 

Just saying.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know the odds and that is why I am throwing small on Robbie. He should be a decent sized dog, but those odds are ridiculous. Listen, if he loses, he probably loses 30-27 or gets sub'd. But he can KO any guy at WW. And I don't think Rory is a great wrestler. Sometimes fighters are just on rolls and are hard to beat. To me, throw out his fights at 185, he is a different fighter at 170.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I too hope Robbie will impress although he's outmatched overall. Rory can finish if his trainers told him to. He's more than capable of doing it. 

Damn I wish Erick Silva didn't fawk it up against Dong...cuz I still think that would be fireworks.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lawlor a definite threat, Rory is rightful favorite though. His last fight wasn't pretty but if anything, it showed glaring weakness in Ellenberger's game. Sure, Rory could have turned it up a bit, but he UD'd Jake with a pretty basic strategy.

Rory's fight with Condit was so impressive, look what Condit went on to do. Rory can go on and do more, big punchers won't be his problem. He's a technical fighter, he's big, packs power, has a cold brain and awful dress sense. Robbie is dangerous, but my money is on Rory.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

420atalon said:


> You do realize Ellenberger stuffed Shields multiple times and then put him to sleep right?
> 
> Brown may have 6 wins in a row but they are against low end fighters(best win against a career gatekeeper in Pyle). Imo he isn't close to a top 10 fighter and Condit is going to prove it.
> 
> ...


I have Ellenberger ranked the same as Johny. Also I don't think Ellenberger beats Kim.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> I have Ellenberger ranked the same as Johny. Also I don't think Ellenberger beats Kim.


Of course you don't lol...

Ellenberger has the wrestling to stuff Kim's takedowns, at least until he gases although it isn't like Kim has great cardio either. Ellenberger also has far more fluid and powerful striking, Silva caught Kim a few times and I guarantee you that if it was Ellenberger firing those shots Kim would have been the one unconscious in that fight.

I think this fight would go similar to the Shields fight with Ellenberger avoiding Kim's takedowns and blasting him with powerful punches on way to a TKO victory.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm pleased Robbie has had a resurgence, but I think MacDonald is the future of the welterweight division - a less likeable version of GSP. I think he'll come back hard after getting criticised last fight and smash Lawler in the 1st.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

This fight really should have been the co-main event, the Sonnen/Evans fight is mostly meaningless, except to Evans who could be let go if he doesn't perform.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy **** Rory, really coming out to this garbage?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

NoYards said:


> This fight really should have been the co-main event, the Sonnen/Evans fight is mostly meaningless, except to Evans who could be let go if he doesn't perform.


Agree with this.

I hope Rory takes this by domination.


Edit: Really Rory. Why, just why this song.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't pick a winner. And by now i'm drunk as hell, but damn. I see robbier knocking his head off, but Rory is spooky as I just heard Rogan say lol.

Flip a coin.

Robbie, by tko in the 2nd.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rory is so F'n weird but I think he wins this and puts the Lawler fairy tale to bed.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

what's the song??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> what's the song??


that Rhianna fell in love in a hopeless place song, really popish.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

clear 10-9 for robbie


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Lawler


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MacDonald showing Robbie too much respect.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

1-0 Robbie


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Lawler stole that one with leg kicks, but Rory isinstalking mode.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

10-9 Robbbie but I question those stats that Joe and Goldie are feeding us.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rory gotta start doing more if he wants to win the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This round is going way better for Rory.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

1-1. Rory isn't impressive though. Typical GSP camp pt fighting.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think i was wrong. Rory will probably win this one. Good fight so far.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rory strikes back: 19-19


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

19-19 rory is the one fighting dumb i thought it would be robbie


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Is Rory trying to take Lawler down?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

1-1

MacDonald playing very safe, hopefully it doesn't bite him in the ass.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Even. 1-1

Neither fighter really going for it.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rory sucks just like GSP. Just do enough to be winning.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Robbie seems to have something wrong with his right side, keeping his right arm close to his side a lot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Round a piece, Rory seems scared of Lawler and its causing him to be to scared to give up position on the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Goldie say they call Rory "the savant" as Tri-Star? That would probably mean he's as mentally off as we all think he is even to those who train with him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Such a shame they gave Robbie this punk. Should of been Brown/Robbie


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

whoa dude robby kinda showed rory after that standup!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

did rory just ask to have his eye checked!?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> 1-1
> 
> MacDonald playing very safe, hopefully it doesn't bite him in the ass.


...

I don't get wtf he was thinking just laying there waiting for it to be stood up when he had top control.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

**** Rory


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man all Robbie now


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

WAR lawler!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> ...
> 
> I don't get wtf he was thinking just laying there waiting for it to be stood up when he had top control.


I don't get that at all he wasn't even trying to pitter patter he was just laying there literally doing nothing.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Lawler won??


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> ...
> 
> I don't get wtf he was thinking just laying there waiting for it to be stood up when he had top control.


waiting for Robby to buck up so he could pin him down then elbow but Robby just waited.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Lawler better not get robbed here. So help me god.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MFS Lives.

who was that MMA expert that told us Robbie folds as soon as he gets put on his back?

some guy that doesn't know MFS.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Lawler 29-28


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

to little to late I think for rory

great 3rd round!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lawler wins this one 29-28 easy


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

don't give a shit what the judges say. Robbie won that fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Lawler wins  surely


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow. I still give it to Lawler, but Rory showed me something. I though he was quitting, he was not!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Easily 29-28 Lawler. No argument for Rory in the first.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, i don't care who wins (even though i think robbie pulled it off) that was a sick fight!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

fun 3rd rnd. Would love to see 2 more rounds after that.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lawler 29-28. Awesome fight.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have lawler, been really unimpressed with Rory of late, literally shows nothing that makes me think he can be a top fighter.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Woah, good fight .. think Lawler won, unless they gave 1 & 2 to Rory.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Lawler should take it. Might be 2-1 rounds by Rory though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Way to throw the fight away Rory, all you had to do was throw some gnp and you likely would have won...

I really don't get what he was thinking this fight. So many mistakes and poor choices.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory's gotta learn some Jon Jones fence work, he's got all the tools to be deadly on the cage. Standing he needs to move more because he's way too stiff and easy to hit.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Man they really need to push for 5 rounds for all main card events. R4, R5 would have been just sick. Hope Robbie doesn't get robbed.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice fight. I am glad Robbie won. Nice lesson for Rory.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Happy to see Robbie win


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

The judges got that one right.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Shouldn't have been a split.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont know who score dthat shit for rory but good that robbie didnt get robbed


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank god there were two competent judges. Fire that retarded one. He clearly has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol wonder how much people lost in Vegas over this fight.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I wanna see Condit vs Lawler. Have they fought before?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

can we now finally all admit that rory can destroy mid tiers and cans but he struggles bad against good competition


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rory just wasn't active enough in the fight. I had no idea what he was doing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's going to be 2-0 for USA vs Canada tonight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory needs a new coach, their personalities don't match. Firas is turning Rory into a stiff predictable scared to take charge fighter. Rory has the tools to physically dominate but he fights small, he needs to impose himself because his shoulders are too wide to match other strikers punching speed. He needs to stay away from boxing at all costs and work his cage work and his ground game.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Thank god there were two competent judges. Fire that retarded one. He clearly has no idea what he is doing.


One judge wasn't competent. I had robbie 29/28 and how it was a split was beyond me, even though i'm drunk as sh*t, and need to blink one eye to see things clearly! (no lie.)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

First was close I see how someone gave it to Rory but I scored it dor Robbie. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Really hope that fight put a screeching halt to this Rory "next gsp" hype train that's been going on for years now, This kid isn't exceptional in any one area, he's just very well rounded. Kinda goes with his entire MMA training back ground. A jack of all trades, but a master of NONE. He'll never be champ.

Diaz vs Lawler 2. I'd like to see Diaz put another whooping on this guy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Why worry about wrestling when MacDonald is going to beat Lawler up with his striking?


Good call


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Great fight, I don't see how it was scored for Rory


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> First was close I see how someone gave it to Rory but I scored it dor Robbie.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Either way he didn't deserve the fight. Trying to Pt fight. He felt Robbie's power and didn't want no more.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Good call


:hug:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Really hope that fight put a screeching halt to this Rory "next gsp" hype train that's been going on for years now, This kid isn't exceptional in any one area, he's just very well rounded. Kinda goes with his entire MMA training back ground. A jack of all trades, but a master of NONE. He'll never be champ.
> 
> Diaz vs Lawler 2. I'd like to see Diaz put another whooping on this guy.


Lawler is a different figher now, he puts Diaz to sleep


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Lawler is a different figher now, he puts Diaz to sleep


Nah Diaz KOs Robbie with another counter punch again.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


That was what 9 years ago


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! That was the fight I was hoping for, but didn't think Robbie could pull it off. He was pretty resourceful. He capitalized on the one weakness I saw finally in Rory's game. He doesn't switch stance so he was hammering that lead leg. So Rory's attack was very linear. 

Rory started off too slow in the first, got into the groove in the second then it was one a piece going into the third. 

Score was right. Rory and Erick Silva are destined to fight. Both have stumbled against upper echelon competition. I really hope they match them up now.

Robbie vs Woodley or maybe Condit.

Thought the crowd was chanting Rory initially. guess it was Robbie! Huge win!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Apprently nick is in the crowd and went crazy about the decision.... out of happiness heh I don't think he ever ha d areal beef with robbie.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good fight and good call by judges.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Lawler is a different figher now, he puts Diaz to sleep


ha ha ha, a different fighter now. Lawler is still the same fighter he always has been - a sloppy ass brawler with insane power.

Back then are you forgetting that Lawler was hyped as "the mike tyson of mma" going into that fight with Diaz? Lawler was supposed to SMASH Nick and KO him in the first round.

He got exposed for the sloppy brawler he is and hasn't changed a bit since then.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> ha ha ha, a different fighter now. Lawler is still the samr fighter he always has been - a sloppy ass brawler with insane power.
> 
> Back then are you forgetting that Lawler was hyped as "the mike tyson of mma" going into that fight with Diaz? Lawler was supposed to SMASH Nick and KO him in the first round.
> 
> He got exposed for the sloppy brawler he is and hasn't changed a bit since then.


He's actually not the same sloppy brawler, he is smarter than he was back in 2004.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Rory needs a new coach, their personalities don't match. Firas is turning Rory into a stiff predictable scared to take charge fighter. Rory has the tools to physically dominate but he fights small, he needs to impose himself because his shoulders are too wide to match other strikers punching speed. He needs to stay away from boxing at all costs and work his cage work and his ground game.


Sounds about right to me. He needs to be the aggressor, basically, IMO. Not this tentative defensive guy we're seeing.

Who's Lawler getting next? Can't wait. :]


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Good call


Yep, Rory did a good job of making me look stupid tonight. Did a good job of making himself look stupid and incompetent as well, not sure if that is what he meant to do but he clearly didn't come ready to fight tonight. Between the 1st and 2nd rounds Zahabi sounded pissed like he knew this was going to happen too. 

I honestly can't think of another fighter that has ever just gave up on a dominant position in a tight fight like he did early in the 3rd round...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Who cares? Nick isn't coming out of "retirement" for a rematch with Robbie. But if that makes upset Rory fans feel better go start yourself a thread honey.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to see nick give rory the finger and beat him up


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> He's actually not the same sloppy brawler, he is smarter than he was back in 2004.


Yea, if you say so buddy. Where was the evolution of his game and "smartness" in this fight? He does what he always does, swings for the fences (pretty sloppily) and looked hard for the KO. He exposed Macdonald for what he is, an over hyped kid who's fairly well rounded but has no excelling abilities what so ever.

Nick clowns this guy in every aspect of MMA. You don't out brawl Nick Diaz.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Who cares? Nick isn't coming out of "retirement" for a rematch with Robbie. But if that makes upset Rory fans feel better go start yourself a thread honey.


THISSS deserves a rep


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> He's actually not the same sloppy brawler, he is smarter than he was back in 2004.


He is the same fighter... Might have a little more experience and a little better takedown defense but he is still the same brawler he always has been.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Wow! That was the fight I was hoping for, but didn't think Robbie could pull it off. He was pretty resourceful. He capitalized on the one weakness I saw finally in Rory's game. He doesn't switch stance so he was hammering that lead leg. So Rory's attack was very linear.
> 
> Rory started off too slow in the first, got into the groove in the second then it was one a piece going into the third.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but I saw way more than one weakness in his game. I think in his last fight he showed glaring issues and they only became more apparent against Lawler. 

-primarily forward back head movement, hardly (if any) lateral head movement and generally no lateral movement with his feet. He moves front and back then pivots when he gets close to his opponent. Very similar to beginner level karate footwork, ain't going to cut it.

-Rory needs to be dynamically changing levels, anticipating strikes and consistently using elbows, they are by far his best weapon. Rory is trying to fight like a protege of the sport where everything is perfect, but that's not smart at all, he needs to fight in a way that utilizes the physical tools he has. He'll never be an elite striker because he's not built for it. 

-Rory is falling behind in his development, his groundgame was awful, his physical tools are not maturing into assets. He could have easily beaten Lawler had he just pushed him around, physically Lawler was no match but Rory just handed the fight over by having awful technique. The tentative counter strike, go for takedowns if striking isn't working, setup each stage of passing the guard slowly isn't gonna work. Rory needs to shove people around and physically exhaust them and wear them down with elbows.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rabakill said:


> -Rory is falling behind in his development, his groundgame was awful, his physical tools are not maturing into assets. He could have easily beaten Lawler had he just pushed him around, physically Lawler was no match but Rory just handed the fight over by having awful technique. The tentative counter strike, go for takedowns if striking isn't working, setup each stage of passing the guard slowly isn't gonna work. Rory needs to shove people around and physically exhaust them and wear them down with elbows.


This.

Rory is trying too hard to be like GSP. When he fights hard like he did against Condit, Diaz, Penn etc he is a beast but when he fights tentatively he looks bad.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Good fight, really glad Lawler won.
Would love to see Lawler fight the Condit/Brown winner.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> Good fight, really glad Lawler won.
> Would love to see Lawler fight the Condit/Brown winner.


That would be a great fight, Brown/Lawler would be a crazy brawl. Condit would probably use the same strat he used on Diaz


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, would like to see that fight. Whoever wins Condit/Brown.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> That would be a great fight, Brown/Lawler would be a crazy brawl. Condit would probably use the same strat he used on Diaz


The strategy where you turn MMA into a game of fencing. I don't think, and hope we don't ever see Condit utilise that game plan again. Just isn't his style. Condit can out brawl Robbie in a five rounder.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The strategy where you turn MMA into a game of fencing. I don't think, and hope we don't ever see Condit utilise that game plan again. Just isn't his style. Condit can out brawl Robbie in a five rounder.


Except Condit landed the bigger shots in the Diaz fight, just didn't sit in the pocket like an idiot.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Except Condit landed the bigger shots in the Diaz fight, just didn't sit in the pocket like an idiot.


Like an idiot? You must be actually calling Condit an idiot then because The Natural Born Killer made a name for himself scrapping and brawling toe to toe with his opponents for his entire career. Carlos Condit earned his reputation for "fighting like an idiot", it's why he has a fan base to this day, for brawling and scrapping it out for the fans. Some idiot he is....

Yea, and Takanori Gomi is gonna be LW champ 2014.....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Condit/Brown vs Lawler would be the shit!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Like an idiot? You must be actually calling Condit an idiot then because The Natural Born Killer made a name for himself scrapping and brawling toe to toe with his opponents for his entire career. Carlos Condit earned his reputation for "fighting like an idiot", it's why he has a fan base to this day, for brawling and scrapping it out for the fans. Some idiot he is....
> 
> Yea, and Takanori Gomi is gonna be LW champ 2014.....


*facepalm* 

He would have been dumb to sit and fight Diaz fight, he out smarted Diaz. Troll on though.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> He would have been dumb to sit and fight Diaz fight, he out smarted Diaz. Troll on though.


Yea, I understood your deluded point the first time. Why would he have been stupid for it? You wouldn't know the out come of the fight if Condit brawled with Diaz like he does in every other fight. He could have knocked Diaz out and proved he was the better brawler. So how can you come to the conclusion that he would have been an idiot to brawl with Diaz, when Condit (like Diaz) earned his reputation from brawling and finishing fights?

Now you think Lawler will KO Diaz by brawling with him. Lawler isn't an idiot for trying to brawl with Diaz, but Condit definitely would have been (despite Condit having a much better track record than Lawler).

You're not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Yea, I understood your deluded point the first time. Why would he have been stupid for it? You wouldn't know the out come of the fight if Condit brawled with Diaz like he does in every other fight. He could have knocked Diaz out and proved he was the better brawler. So how can you come to the conclusion that he would have been an idiot to brawl with Diaz, when Condit (like Diaz) earned his reputation from brawling and finishing fights?
> 
> You're not the brightest bulb in the box.


Because why take the chance and brawl when you're the better striker?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Because why take the chance and brawl when you're the better striker?


How would it be taking a chance, when like I keep repeating, Condit has earned all of his wins via brawling. That's his speciality.

He didn't win via being the better striker either.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyways, back to the topic. 


Lawler has looked great his last three fights, I think the winner of condit/brown makes the most sense I think.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Condit outstruck, without being hurt in return or taking any damage = better striker



But yeah, who'd thought when Lawler returned that he'd be ending up 3-0, picking up wins over Kos and MacDonald?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Condit outstruck, without being hurt in return or taking any damage = better striker
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, who'd thought when Lawler returned that he'd be ending up 3-0, picking up wins over Kos and MacDonald?


Not many people. Lawler is a completely new fighter, sure he still tries to bring out the brawl, but he fights more intelligent. And he is much better technically. 

I had Lawler beating Rory, but at the same time I feel a lot of guys could beat Rory. I though Kos could keep him on the mat and win a UD.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Condit outstruck, without being hurt in return or taking any damage = better striker
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, who'd thought when Lawler returned that he'd be ending up 3-0, picking up wins over Kos and MacDonald?


This isn't fencing or tag. Playing that game doesn't mean you're a better striker.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL @ Lawler trying to talk himself into a interim title shot...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Condit landed bigger shots in that fight. ROFL.

Robbie could fight Johny next too if he doesn't get the rematch


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> Condit landed bigger shots in that fight. ROFL*copter*.
> 
> Robbie could fight Johny next too if he doesn't get the rematch


Fixed.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I would die laughing if Lawler somehow got himself an interim shot, that would be a whole new level of EPIC!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Condit landed bigger shots in that fight. ROFL.
> 
> Robbie could fight Johny next too if he doesn't get the rematch


ROFL? The majority of MMA fans seem to disagree with you. The majority of MMA fans think Diaz won the fight, the ones siding with Condit being mainly huge Diaz haters. (I love both Condit and Diaz for the record, so no bias here).

What's ROFL is how ridiculously biased you are towards certain fighters and don't even have the ability to recognise it.

Gomi LW champion 2014!
Stun Gun WW champ 2014!

It will happen, because I said so (even though most of the time I'm horribly wrong and massively biased towards mainly Asian fighters).


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> I would die laughing if Lawler somehow got himself an interim shot, that would be a whole new level of EPIC!


Well really if you look at WW right now there are a few guys on a streak you have Brown, Lawler, Shields, Kim. Then you have Condit who is 2-2 in his last 4 fights and one was a title fight, and one loss was from the guy who many thought just beat the champ tonight. Rory just lost, Ellenberger just lost, Maia just lost. So I could see Lawler fighting for the #1 fight next against Brown/Condit winner.




> *Melendez* LW champion 2014!
> Stun Gun WW champ 2014!


There I fixed it for you. Gomi is my favourite fighter but will never touch the title again, his time at the top is over, he never adjusted after pride fell. Had he taken MMA and his training more serious after it fell then he could have had a better UFC career.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So yeah Robbie Lawler is doing great!






ROFL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> So yeah Robbie Lawler is doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he fights hendricks now he will be "Toothless" robbie lawler


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> If he fights hendricks now he will be "Toothless" robbie lawler


LOL that'd be a great fight to watch though. Both chins would be tested.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Well really if you look at WW right now there are a few guys on a streak you have Brown, Lawler, Shields, Kim. Then you have Condit who is 2-2 in his last 4 fights and one was a title fight, and one loss was from the guy who many thought just beat the champ tonight. Rory just lost, Ellenberger just lost, Maia just lost. So I could see Lawler fighting for the #1 fight next against Brown/Condit winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Gomi was magically granted a title shot next month, you'd pick him to win.

You also still think Stun Gun is going to be champ next year.

That's how much bias can cloud your judgement and proves how you can't really rationally discuss this sport at all.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> If Gomi was magically granted a title shot next month, you'd pick him to win.
> 
> You also still think Stun Gun is going to be champ next year.
> 
> That's how much bias can cloud your judgement and proves how you can't really rationally discuss this sport at all.


Actually I think Gomi would be completely destroyed by Pettis. 

If you want to talk about Stun gun, then start thread that I can discuss it in without derailing. I'm not going to reply to you on this thread unless it has to do with Lawler or Rory or something on topic.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

RS quit baiting and picking a fight, Stun Gun has moved on from that, and is back on topic, where we ALL should be right now.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What does everyone think about Shield Vs Lawler next?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, Rory looked terrible in this fight, no sense of urgency at all. Contrasting that to lawler, who looked great.

Not sure where Rory really goes now! guess the condit rematch is off for a while.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Killz said:


> Man, Rory looked terrible in this fight, no sense of urgency at all. Contrasting that to lawler, who looked great.
> 
> Not sure where Rory really goes now! guess the condit rematch is off for a while.


Maybe if Brown wins then Condit/Rory could fight again ahha


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rory is weird, folded under pressure, in top position didn't try anything at all...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> the ones siding with Condit being mainly huge Diaz haters.


That is a very easy thing to fling back and say the only ones who called for a "robbery" were Diaz nuthuggers. 

As a long time member of the Diaz nuthuggers club i also think Condit won, anyone with a good head for judging striking contests will score that fight to Condit. 

and if as you say "The majority of MMA fans think Diaz won the fight" then sadly the majority is wrong.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought diaz won but i dont know what thus has to do with anything regarding UFC 167 and i'm completely over it anyways


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Keep it calm and on topic guys, this forum has been good the last month so don't ruin it with open bickering.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> Rory is weird, folded under pressure, in top position didn't try anything at all...


In that camp he's taught when the going gets tough....just hold on! 

Rory has always been overrated. Somewhere someone said he is the next GSP and people just ran with it, with no real reason. Dana even laughed at that notion before the fight. Saying "how do we know that?". 

Rory is basically a 185er and his big wins are Penn (a 145er) and Nate Diaz (a weak 155er). He beat Ellenberger in a fight where Ellenberger froze up and let Rory jab him to death. Who else has he beat? Che Mills? 

Rory is a solid fighter. But his hype was a little far fetched at this point.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The most frustrating thing about this forum is the obsession with tearing down the loser with your ridiculously obnoxious, I knew it all along, attitudes instead of celebrating the winner.

That was a great effort By Robbie against a WW monster.

MFS


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The most frustrating thing about this forum is the obsession with tearing down the loser with your ridiculously obnoxious, I knew it all along, attitudes instead of celebrating the winner.
> 
> That was a great effort By Robbie against a WW monster.
> 
> MFS


Are you getting emotional like Georges?:confused02:

I'm just explaining the "next GSP phenomenon" that was unfairly placed on this kids shoulders when he hasn't shown it. 

Dana White: "yea, he doesn't let it go. can't tell if he doesn't let it go or is very one-dimensional. He has a style of nullifying a fight. Making the action stop."

Rory backers basically gave Robbie no chance at winning. Jab isn't everything. Guys can gameplan for a jab. You can't expect to just go in use your length, and jab a guy to death....each time out. Robbie wasn't going to just fold like Ellenberger. Robbie comes to win and doesn't really care who you are. Rory is such a big 185er, he needs to impose his will more.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If we could just keep it civil and in the vicinity of MMA talk that'd be great. 


OT: Good job, Robbie Lawler! I really wanted him to win but I didn't think he had great chances. Shows what I know, right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Are you getting emotional like Georges?:confused02:
> 
> I'm just explaining the "next GSP phenomenon" that was unfairly placed on this kids shoulders when he hasn't shown it.
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to you in particular but at least you are self aware enough to think I was.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I wasn't referring to you in particular but at least you are self aware enough to think I was.


Oh, I was just under the impression, since you follow me around and post these things right after I post in a very passive aggressive manor. 

I could be imagining things though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

:laugh: 

Imagination is a wonderful thing. cherish and nurture it as you grow up.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So proud of Robbie Lawler. He's had his ups and downs, but he's really showing that he can overcome adversity in his career. Good job!


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Rory was such a let down in this fight,he basically let Robbie win it. He was not responding to the leg kicks and not trying to take him down all the time, which is what he should have done.

Props to Robbie though, decent fighter..wont ever get that belt though. Im betting his going to get Condit in the future, and Condit is going to destroy him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe someone mentioned this earlier, and it rings true. Rory needs to leave Tristar. GSP is good at doing what GSP does. However, it's not a style that Rory is going to adapt to. He does his best work when he actually goes for it, and had he gone balls to the wall against Lawler last night, I'd probably not be a disappointed Canadian, lol. If he stays with Tristar, he's going to lose fans, and he may very well lose further fights. Rory is a killer who likes to hurt people. He's not a tentative fighter, and it's blatantly obvious his newfound style is forced.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Robbie has looked great since his move to ATT.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Watching it, I immediately thought Rory looked like he was trying to emulate GSP, but falling short. I love it where goes for it and he looks so much better for it.

I dunno, I'm a big fan of Rory but he just didn't seem like he was fighting to his strengths last night.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Robbie has looked great since his move to ATT.


Sure has. Sometimes pure power overcomes technique. Hendricks and Robbie both had more will to win those fights and sort of made their opponents fold with their power. Ellenberger got discouraged right off the bat vs. Rory. Robbie didn't. He kept plugging along and made Rory break. Rory wasn't nearly as technical or confident as the fight went on.



Killz said:


> Watching it, I immediately thought Rory looked like he was trying to emulate GSP, but falling short. I love it where goes for it and he looks so much better for it.
> 
> I dunno, I'm a big fan of Rory but he just didn't seem like he was fighting to his strengths last night.


What do you mean by not fight to his strengths? He starting out right away using his reach and jabbing. Which is his bread and butter. The difference is Robbie didn't get frustrated like other guys have/will. I thought ROry fought with his strengths. He just isn't as mentally tough as Robbie. Robbie wanted it more, THAT WAS CLEAR TO SEE.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think he means that Rory has shown in the past that if he fights aggressive he dominates


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I think he means that Rory has shown in the past that if he fights aggressive he dominates


Well in the past he is aggressive vs. little old man Penn. Skinny 155er Nate. He dominated the Ellenberger fight with a jab. 

Can't be aggressive and slam guys on their head and GnP the crap out of them when they can actually stuff a TD and are as strong as you.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> LOL @ Lawler trying to talk himself into a interim title shot...


Why not? He's got a string of wins, what exactly has he not done to deserve a title shot?

KoS, Voelker and RMCD are solid wins, they might not propel you to the title shot but he's put himself in the mix.


Killz said:


> Watching it, I immediately thought Rory looked like he was trying to emulate GSP, but falling short. I love it where goes for it and he looks so much better for it.
> 
> I dunno, I'm a big fan of Rory but he just didn't seem like he was fighting to his strengths last night.


Lawler's game looks tight, Rory had jack to stop him with. Lawler did something here that most people are missing.

When I guy steps in the cage with the plan to out point you, hurt them, make them pay and dont let them dictate the pace. 

I thought it was the best Lawler we have seen by far although his cardio is still my biggest concern with taking him in fights. 

Lawler hurt him a few times early and changed the complexion of Rory's game-plan IMO.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree, He was aggressive with Che and Condit. I feel he tries to fight like GSP and it doesn't fit him. 

Either way Robbie looked amazing, I've never been more happy for a fighter who had a rough career and ended strong


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well in the past he is aggressive vs. little old man Penn. Skinny 155er Nate. He dominated the Ellenberger fight with a jab.
> 
> Can't be aggressive and slam guys on their head and GnP the crap out of them when they can actually stuff a TD and are as strong as you.


Not to mention Lawler hits like a mac truck and he also added a powerful kicking game to his arsenal.


----------



## Swpp (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank god ... 
How the f dude .. you're a top and lay on him , not even trying ... srsly not to mention the on the feet ... he's trying not get hit so hard that he scrifice the fight ... not even in the 3rd round after he clearly was going to lose the fight...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great win for Robbie. Must be frustrating for Rory fans he fights so negatively sometimes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myself (Nov 17, 2013)

If he knew when he needs to get aggresive would be great , but he's still a noob.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Great win for Robbie. Must be frustrating for Rory fans he fights so negatively sometimes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree if I had to guess its because he's not getting the time directly from coaches the way georges is. I don't know if changing camps is the correct decision but it was pretty obvious when Rory let it go ans went after Robbie he looked to be the better fighter. The second round was what Rory should have been doing the whole night. Changing levels and actually throwing power the straights to the body were hurting Lawler. As well as the kicks.

The rest of the fight I spent going wtf are you doing? Dominate the second round then come out and try to jab and jog against a guy with that kind of power was beyond dumb. He looked nervous standing in the third and I was pretty much waiting for him to get tko'd. He stood with Lawler in the second but he was more fluid and not stiff and trying to wait to time a jab. He should have gone after Lawler as I've said.

Having said that Lawler performed really well and since he dropped to ww full time and moved to ATT he looks like a different fighter. Its one thing to be critical of Rory but Lawler of a few years ago wouldn't have fought through in the third and landed. Rory can fight awful but it still takes the other guy to fight well and win a fight. 

I think it was evident thag Rory is feeling the pressure of being the next gsp. You could see it in the corners. Lawler was laughing and smiling and Rory looked tense and just uncomfortable even after the second round. I think Rory is putting too much internal pressure on himself to be the next great ww.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never liked Rory, but I've always thought he'd be a huge talent, but in his last few fights he almost looks like he's regressed. 

The ellenburger fight was pitiful and last night he looked comfortable to just fight in 2nd gear expecting himself to just win within really pushing himself.

lawler has great heart and power, but he should never be beating the top fighters who are technically a lot better.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Great win for Robbie. Must be frustrating for Rory fans he fights so negatively sometimes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ellenberger cursed him.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I was very happy at the outcome of this fight. I'm a fan of Lawler and not a fan of MacDonald at all. I feel MacDonald is technically the better fighter but Lawler is just a lot tougher and wanted it more and thats what lead him to victory. MacDonald seemed very gun shy at points of the fight and didn't react well when the fight wasn't going his way. Lawler has improved greatly especially his wrestling I feel he certainly is a contender.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That was disappointing as a Rory fan. He needs to start pulling the trigger and stop trying to fight smart. He has the ability and power to put guys out. He needs to start doing it or he's going to lose me as a fan.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was very happy for Robbie. Many didn't give him a chance and even Robbie shouldn't of got this fight and didn't belong in there. His win of Kos got him noticed but not the respect. No one knows who Volker is even though he is a very tough guy to put away. Now with a win over ROry, he gets his respect. Wish he could of put him away there, he tried no doubt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only just caught the event. Enjoyed it thoroughly.

I like Lawler. I like his attitude. He seems to really be enjoying another chance in the UFC ( which he probably thought he might never get again ) - and it shows.

As for Rory? Quite the opposite. He always looks like he hates every minute of it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I agree if I had to guess its because he's not getting the time directly from coaches the way georges is. I don't know if changing camps is the correct decision but it was pretty obvious when Rory let it go ans went after Robbie he looked to be the better fighter. The second round was what Rory should have been doing the whole night. Changing levels and actually throwing power the straights to the body were hurting Lawler. As well as the kicks.
> 
> The rest of the fight I spent going wtf are you doing? Dominate the second round then come out and try to jab and jog against a guy with that kind of power was beyond dumb. He looked nervous standing in the third and I was pretty much waiting for him to get tko'd. He stood with Lawler in the second but he was more fluid and not stiff and trying to wait to time a jab. He should have gone after Lawler as I've said.
> 
> ...


First off credit to Joe Silva for making this fight happen. I knew this was going to be exciting one way or another; FOTN or KOTN imo. Robbie is the old dog with a lot to prove. Plus he's a banger by nature. Rory is very methodical.

First round is always a feeling out process, but it was apparent Rory didn't want to rush in. Second round credit goes to Firaz. I remember him distinctively instructing Rory to mix up strikes and focus on his wrestling. Rory followed it to the T. Then in the third Robbie was just a lot looser and relaxed. We all know Rory is by far the more technical fighter, but he was fighting a risk adverse fighting style. Robbie just went for it. So yes I do agree that he puts a ton of pressure on himself so he doesn't want to execute poorly. 

Now I think we get to see Erick Silva vs Rory. I've been jonesing for this fight. I still feel they're the future WW contenders.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Ellenberger is a fringe top 5 WW fighter... MacDonald picked him apart and kept him from being dangerous similar to how GSP has picked other good fighters apart. Maybe not the most entertaining but Ellenberger who is a good fighter could get nothing going.
> 
> Mills, Penn, Diaz and Penn aren't that big of wins. I agree but it isn't just winning but how he has won.
> 
> ...


----------

